# Filling a Chipmunk Burrow Hole



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a chipmunk burrow hole along the side of my basement walk up steps. Today we got heavy rains, and I noticed water coming through the stairs where it buts up against the wall. 

What is the best way to fill this hole up. Of course, I could dig around the area and then pack dirt back in, or I can pour sand down the hole as much as possible and then put dirt/grass seed over that.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If these are active burrows, I'd fill the holes with a mixture of decon pellets and bird seed to get rid of the chipmunks. After a few weeks, I'd remove the sod in the area and dig down ~ a foot to collapse the tunnel and seal the hole, replace the sod.


----------

